# Reds at daylight and early morn.



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Managed to go out in the yak this morning. pushed off at 5:00, 1st fish @ 5:15-last fish @ 9:30.
Reds were cruising the banks feeding. Total tally, 7 reds, 5 trout and 1 needle fish.
Wind pushed me along the bank w/ min. effort. Lures included top water, jig-n-plastics. Water depth ranged for shoreline to 5 ft. missed 3-4 more strikes and lost a few more doing battle.
Here's a few pics.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job!


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Belatedly found the post, nice job Bruce!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Great job. We went Sunday morning to some of our usual Blackwater spots. We found a few trout but no Reds. Lots of bait in Blackwater.


----------



## Skiffer (Jan 28, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

SurfRidr said:


> Belatedly found the post, nice job Bruce!



Thank you Sam.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

chaps said:


> Great job. We went Sunday morning to some of our usual Blackwater spots. We found a few trout but no Reds. Lots of bait in Blackwater.



Chaps, good to know about the bait. That can make it difficult competing with so much natural food. I love fishing blackwater I was in Escambia on that trip.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Skiffer said:


> Very nice!


Thank you sir...you know you are responsible for getting me into kayak fishing, right?


----------



## Skiffer (Jan 28, 2015)

barefoot said:


> Thank you sir...you know you are responsible for getting me into kayak fishing, right?


Yes, sorry about that. &#55357;&#56836;


----------

